# lets see some big hogs



## welch3690 (Jan 17, 2011)

show pics of the big hogs u have killed


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Jan 17, 2011)

Hog in the center of the group went around 250 300, black hog on the dog box went around 275 and had a good set of teeth around 2 1/2 in


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Jan 17, 2011)

Red hog on the hood went about 150 175 had around 3 in teeth, white hog went around 275 300 had around 2 in teeth


----------



## jones.hunter (Jan 17, 2011)

300+


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Jan 18, 2011)

The first is a 362lbs sow caught with 2 baydogs and one bull dog. the other is a 225lbs boar that killed my bull dog sky and the other boar hog is 234lbs.


----------



## seabolt (Jan 18, 2011)

the last pic is the big boy lol


----------



## Ranger (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is one we caught 362#


----------



## tator697 (Jan 18, 2011)

Heres a barr i caught that weighed 298# without any guts in him!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 18, 2011)

this hog went about 350lbs


----------



## hog head (Jan 18, 2011)

a few i caught


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 18, 2011)

*380#*

Not my dogs but I was with a buddy when we caught this one, 380lbs on the scale.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 18, 2011)

*gutted 156lb mountain hog*

Mine did have the eurasian hog gene in it as well


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jan 18, 2011)

a few , past & present


----------



## j_seph (Jan 18, 2011)

If them things would grow antlers it'd sure make em easier to hold up!


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Jan 19, 2011)

*Hogs*

The biggest 2 we have ever caught


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like some of yall has caught ppls farm hogs...
But we caught a few too  and they make good bacon  and cracklins tho.


----------



## hog hunting 69 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Fatz (Jan 19, 2011)

Great Pictures!


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Jan 20, 2011)

*big ones*

few we got


----------



## deathtodeer (Jan 20, 2011)

About 250#





About 220#





Biggest wild hog I have ever been involved in catching over 350 I am sure probably closer to 400#, big barr.


----------



## Big_Country_311 (Jan 21, 2011)

Few Good ones!


----------



## hogchamp (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 23, 2011)

Some fun ones


----------



## DSGB92 (Jan 23, 2011)

good hogs!


----------



## stevo15 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Big Boy*

Buddy of mine caught this one


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 25, 2011)

welch3690 said:


> show pics of the big hogs u have killed



Hey Roman...I'm still waiting for an invite to hunt with you


----------

